# [VZW] One click root released for VZW



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/07/25/new-root-method-released-for-verizons-galaxy-s3-no-odin-required/

It's supposed to be easier than the other methods


----------



## holden45 (Nov 26, 2011)

I just used the method worked great, small file download and didn't trip the flash counter on my phone.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

As is always the case, be careful with 1-clicks, ESPECIALLY once VZW starts sending out OTAs!


----------

